# Icon-Bilder auf Desktop teilweise weg



## Herbboy (18. März 2012)

Ich hatte testweise Win8 installiert, und zwar auf einer externen Festplatte, die ich für den Test intern einbaute. Meine Windows7-PLatte (eine SSD) hatte ich dabei dann komplett abgesteckt, damit da nichts durcheinanderkommt. Jetzt hab ich die Win8-PLatte abgsteckt und die Win7-SSD wieder angeschlossen, aber auf dem Desktop unter Win7 Probleme: einige Verknüpfungen haben kein korrektes Icon-Bild mehr, sondern so ein Standard-Icon "Dokument mit altem windows Fenster", siehe Bild im Anhang. 

Es sind Verknüpfungen betroffen von Programmen, die nicht auf c: sind - ich hatte nämlich nach dem ersten windows-Neustart eine der Festplatte nicht angeschlossen, so dass Win7 die Icons evlt. nicht gefunden hat. Nun ist die Festplatte aber angeschlossen, und trotzdem fehlen die Icons, zB für Steam. 

Beispiel Steam-Verknüpfung: wenn ich die Verknüpfung lösche und dann im Steam-Ordner per Rechtsklick auf die Steam.exe "Senden an Desktop" eine neue Verknüpfung mache, erscheint ebenfalls nicht mehr das Icon-Bild. Auch wenn ich einen Rechtslick auf die Steam-Verknüpfung mache, Eigenschaften und bei "Anderes Symbol" reinsehe, ist dort zwar das korrekte Symbol zu sehen, aber wenn man es auswählt, bleibt es auf dem Desktop bei dem Standardsymbol...

Was kann ich da tun? ^^


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. März 2012)

Und wenn du einen Rechtsklick auf die Verknüpfung machst, und "Anderes Symbol" anklickst(Eigenschaften), siehst du da die passenden Bilder  ?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (18. März 2012)

Hast du vielleicht einen aktuellen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt der letzten ein-zwei Tage? Dann wäre das ja in ein paar Sekunden im Davor-Zustand. Ansonsten, wenn du TuneUp evtl. hättest... da gibt es eine Reparaturoption für Desktopverknüpfungen.


----------



## Professor Frink (18. März 2012)

Manchmal legt sich das auch wenn du das betreffende programm einfach startest. War bei mir zumindest mal so.


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Und wenn du einen Rechtsklick auf die Verknüpfung machst, und "Anderes Symbol" anklickst(Eigenschaften), siehst du da die passenden Bilder ?


 
Ja, da ist das Icon zu sehen. Aber es wird halt auf dem Desktop nicht angezeigt. Ach ja: es wird auch in der Taskleiste falsch angezeigt, also dieses weiße-Blatt-Symbol statt zB Steam-Symbol


@ProfFink: nein, das hilft bei mir nichts.


Wiederherstellungspunkt müsste ich mal nachsehen.


----------



## onliner (19. März 2012)

Servus Herbboy,

das Icon-Symbole unter Win7 ist wie schon in XP ein leidiges Problem. Als Lösung aus dem Win7-Forum:



> Mit dem Editor folgende Zeilen als IconCach.bat abspeichern:
> @echo off
> taskkill /f /IM explorer.exe
> CD /d %userprofile%\AppData\Local
> ...



Hoffe es hilft


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2012)

Super, hat geklappt   ich hoffe nur, dass es so bleibt    die Datei muss man aber nicht jedesmal neu starten, oder?


----------



## onliner (19. März 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Super, hat geklappt   ich hoffe nur, dass es so bleibt    die Datei muss man aber nicht jedesmal neu starten, oder?


 Nur wenn du mal wieder das Problem mit den Icons hast.  Theoretisch sollte es nicht mehr sein


----------



## shego (20. Juni 2013)

onliner schrieb:


> Servus Herbboy,
> 
> das Icon-Symbole unter Win7 ist wie schon in XP ein leidiges Problem. Als Lösung aus dem Win7-Forum:
> 
> ...


 
Ich liebe dich 


Hatte gerade das selbe Problem (WIndows 8).

Als ich ne Steam Nachricht bekam, sah ich erst, dass da aufeinmal ein weißes Blatt ist und das Steam Desktop Icon war auch spurlos weg.

Wie kann das bitte passieren? Hatte gar nichts mit Steam angestellt in den letzten Stunden.


----------



## NuTSkuL (21. Juni 2013)

manchmal meckert der icon cache rum...allerdings kann ich euch auch nicht sagen, was da genau verkehrt läuft.
teilweise hilft es jedoch, wenn man den icon cache manuell vergrößert...dazu musste man zumindest unter win7 nen neuen registry eintrag anlegen


----------



## okiloki (3. Juli 2014)

Hi Forum,

sorry, dass ich den Thread herauskrame, aber bei mir half die Batchdatei leider nicht. Das fehlende Icon wurde lediglich durch ein allgemeines Anwendungsicon ersetzt, nachdem der Explorer wieder gestartet wurde. 

Habt ihr noch einen weiteren Lösungsvorschlag?

LG
loki

//e: Benutze übrigens auch win7


----------



## maar (13. Oktober 2015)

Danke hat bei mir sofort geholfen!


----------



## INU.ID (8. Juni 2020)

Hatte gerade ebenfalls [schon wieder] das Problem (allerdings waren die Icons komplett weiß), und wollte schon verzweifeln (unter "Eigenschaften=Anderes Symbol" wurde das korrekte Icon angezeigt). Dann in Google erster Treffer dieser Thread hier, und der Tipp von Onliner hat sofort funktioniert.

Nice. 

Edit: Oh, der Thread is wohl schon was älter.


----------

